# Hi :)



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

hi  I am currently the proud mommy of three spoiled rotten syrians 









Tuesday I will be bringing home my first mice in about 5 years  Three little females.


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

:welcome1

Your hammies are super cute


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks  Hopefully I'll be adding pics of my mice soon  Just need to go get them lol


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to FMB
:welcome1


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!! And I love your hammies :love1


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks  I cant wait to bring home my mousey girls  It may be a little longer than I had hoped though


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :welcome1


----------

